# where do I put diffusers



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I was wandering where to put diffusion:huh:. Also will egg cartons work:bigsmile:???? thanks rich


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice. Sorry - but egg crate does little to nothing. 

Diffusion really depends on the situation, what else is in the room, seating position, etc. Any chance of a rough sketch and/or a couple pics?

Bryan


----------

